# 2013 Swiftwater Rescue Courses



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

What about pricing?


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Rescue 3 Whitewater Rescue Technician is $345 pp

Rescue 3 Swiftwater Rescue Technician (NFPA 1670 compliant) is $375 pp


----------

